# Rachio Gen 1 Questions



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

So a fellow lawn enthusiast gifted me his gen 1 Rachio controller today after he upgraded to the gen 2. I'm pretty pumped, to say the least, obviously, it did not come with setup instructions, owner's manual, etc. What are the biggest differences between the gen 1 & 2? Also, setup wise, is it as simple as downloading the app? Thanks!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Bump


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks @Redtenchu .

Update: There seemed to be an issue with the controller linking to my wifi/resetting. After two calls to customer service and over an hour of troubleshooting, the company is sent me today a brand new 8 zone gen 2 for no charge. As you can expect, I was extremely happy with this. Amazing customer service.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow! That's great news! This is not the first 'above and beyond' customer service story I have heard about Rachio.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> Thanks @Redtenchu .
> 
> Update: There seemed to be an issue with the controller linking to my wifi/resetting. After two calls to customer service and over an hour of troubleshooting, the company is sent me today a brand new 8 zone gen 2 for no charge. As you can expect, I was extremely happy with this. Amazing customer service.


Note to self: "Buy defective Gen 1, call customer service to get gifted new Gen 2."

Seriously, that's awesome customer service.


----------

